# Gwent - Open Beta Kartenspiel aus The Witcher 3 startet heute 24.05.2017



## Booman90 (24. Mai 2017)

Da ich bis jetzt dazu noch nichts hier im Forum gesehen habe, wollte ich einfach mal dazu eine kleine Info geben.

Also wer es noch nicht weiß, heute den 24.05.2017 startet die Open Beta von Gwent. Wer mal auf dem PC reinschauen will, muss sich dazu den GOG Galaxy runterladen und anschließen Gwent. Die Open Beta startet aber auch heute auf PlayStation 4 und Xbox One. Crossplay ist nur zwischen Xbox One und PC möglich. Ein genauer Zeitpunkt wurde allerdings noch nicht offiziell bestätigt, es kursieren aber zwei Zeiten. Einmal 15:00 und 21:00Uhr.

Habt Spaß und viel Glück.


----------



## Ash1983 (24. Mai 2017)

Die closed beta war sehr lang, das Spiel funktioniert einwandfrei und macht sehr viel Spaß. Hoffentlich ist das nur eine kurze open beta, soll endlich released werden. 

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Todesklinge (31. Mai 2017)

Ist das inhaltlich gleich mit dem Gwent aus Witcher 3?
Oder doch eine erweiterte Version mit extras und so weiter.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Ist das inhaltlich gleich mit dem Gwent aus Witcher 3?
> Oder doch eine erweiterte Version mit extras und so weiter.



Eine merklich überarbeitete und erweiterte Version vom Gwent aus TW3. Das Gwent wie es in TW3 ist würde sich auch kaum dazu eignen ein eigenständiges Kartenspiel daraus zu machen, schon weil Nilfgard und die nördlichen Reiche Decks dort wegen der viel zu starken Spion-Karten wesentlich stärker als die anderen Decks waren, außerdem wäre es auf Grund dieser Inbalance auch nicht vernünftig um neue Regeln und Karten erweiterbar gewesen.

Das hier in die open Beta gehende Gwent-Kartenspiel hat daher auch nur die grundlegenden Mechaniken, wie z.B. das Punktesystem, mit dem Gwent aus TW3 gemein.


----------

